# looking for your complete collection of Dayton, Zenith, Roadster, Cragar and Supreme



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

*I have a customer of mine that is opening a new Low-rider store in Dubai. He is looking to buy as much stuff as he can find. Now we all know that Dubai is one of the richest countries in the world. From what i understand is, that there is a big low-riding community there. So here is our chance to make some extra money. We all have stuff laying around. In the garage or in storage, where ever you might have it. Dig it up. Clean it out. Put together a list of what you have, preferably with pictures, and pm it to me or email me at [email protected]. 

They are looking to buy anything associated with wheels:

Preferably good condition parts. Gold, Chrome, Painted, Copper or what ever. Maybe even rust. haha

Dayton, Zenith, Roadster, Cragar, Astro, Tru Spoke, Tru ray, Galaxy, Alliance, OG, Pinnacle or any other brand that i may have forgotten on here.

Wheels 
Tires
Knock offs
Adapters
Chips

Or anything else that is associated with wheels.

Alright brothers here is a chance we can not pass up. So don't wait, get me those lists as fast as you can. I'm not saying they will buy everything that everyone has. But i know they bought a ton of shit from me and are looking for as much more shit as they can find. Money is no object to them. So they have a lot of it. But ill tell you they are not stupid either. So be reasonable with your prices. Its about selling your whole collection, not just one or two things.

Good Luck


*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Did you take their Sould as payment for the stuff you sold them?

:dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

what kind of prices they paying?
you got any examples?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*I HAVE THE FOLLOWING:

14" BOLTONS ALL CHROME....
13" STD OFFSET POWDERCOATED GREEN KNOCKOFFS...
13" 72 GOLD SPOKE PRE STAMPED DAYTON KNOCKOFFS..
13" CENTER SILVER BLACK DISH CHINA KNOCKOFFS...

*


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)

all chrome stamped d's read threads buy off me n sell em to ur buddy for a profit


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i got a set of 15x7 tru's ...ruff condtion 

and a perfect set of 13x7 standard roadstars 

lmk


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> what kind of prices they paying?
> you got any examples?


pm returned:thumbsup:


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I HAVE THE FOLLOWING:
> 
> 14" BOLTONS ALL CHROME....
> 13" STD OFFSET POWDERCOATED GREEN KNOCKOFFS...
> ...


pm sent


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. said:


> all chrome stamped d's read threads buy off me n sell em to ur buddy for a profit


pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


> i got a set of 15x7 tru's ...ruff condtion
> 
> and a perfect set of 13x7 standard roadstars
> 
> lmk


pm sent brother


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

*I have a brand new set never mounted 13X7 reverse cross laced china's if there interested. * *Chrome. *


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

topless_66 said:


> *I have a brand new set never mounted 13X7 reverse cross laced china's if there interested. * *Chrome. *


pm sent


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

El Diablo 666 said:


> pm returned:thumbsup:


Still waiting for prices, so I can dig stuff out


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


pm sent


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

Have a new set of locking kos zenith


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

ttt


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


i wonder why they pulled that pic of some wheels?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

El Diablo 666 said:


> i wonder why they pulled that pic of some wheels?


they pulled all my pics for the last:dunno: few months dont know why!


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Only send China's to India we have a hard enough time finding it our selfs!!!


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

aztecsef1 said:


> Only send China's to India we have a hard enough time finding it our selfs!!!


----------



## RUDY HUERTA 3 (Jul 13, 2009)

14*7 suprems


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

RUDY HUERTA 3 said:


> 14*7 suprems


PM Sent


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

HIT ME UP DIABLO,SO WE CAN TALK..(520)623-3974 OR PM ME A PHONE NUMBER WHERE I CAN REACH YOU,THANKS


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PLEASE HIT ME UP DIABLO,SO WE CAN TALK..(520)623-3974 OR PM ME A PHONE NUMBER WHERE I CAN REACH YOU,THANKS


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

MY BAD ON THE DOUBLE POST,WASN'T SURE THE FIRST ONE WENT THRU,COMPUTER TRIPPIN'


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a set of 13x7 laces redone.


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

chicanito said:


> I have a set of 13x7 laces redone.


pm sent


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

what they paying, I got a set of reverse 3x gold zeniths


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

regal ryda said:


> what they paying, I got a set of reverse 3x gold zeniths


Any pics?

:drama:


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> what they paying, I got a set of reverse 3x gold zeniths


PM Sent


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

i have a set of 13in. 72 spoke daytons


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> i have a set of 13in. 72 spoke daytons


PM Sent


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a set of tru spokes with new tirez


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Have 1 set of Dayton's left. 13" all chrome 72's standard offset with Cornell thin whitewalls, under 100 miles on tires, excellent condition ready to show. $1000 Let me know, you had pm'd me a few times about them already. I ship world wide.


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

all pm's returned


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a set of 13x7 daytons 72 spoke chrome with gold nippels no tires no ko's no adapters let me know


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

toker1 said:


> I have a set of 13x7 daytons 72 spoke chrome with gold nippels no tires no ko's no adapters let me know


PM sent


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

5-88 spoke Dayton's










4-100 spoke China's










4-hankook 175/70/14 










4-tru-ray










4-Masterpiece engraved green spoke 13x7s


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a set of brand new roadster 13s 2 are 13 x7 and 2 are 13x6.5 the rim and hub are powder coated white with chrome spokes nipples and knock offs. Everything still in boxes. Lmk


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> 5-88 spoke Dayton's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE REA NICE!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

El Diablo 666 said:


> PM sent


Pm returned


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> THESE ARE REA NICE!


those where on my green glasshouse


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> 5-88 spoke Dayton's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent nice stuff


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

toker1 said:


> Pm returned


pm sent back


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

pacoloco said:


> I have a set of brand new roadster 13s 2 are 13 x7 and 2 are 13x6.5 the rim and hub are powder coated white with chrome spokes nipples and knock offs. Everything still in boxes. Lmk


pm sent


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

El Diablo 666 said:


> pm sent back


pics sent


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

ALL PM'S RETURNED:biggrin:


----------

